# Technique pour reloger une touche déclipsée de Powerbook G4...



## cotedazur (5 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Et bien voilà,
Après avoir longuement hésité de peur de l'arracher définitivement, j'ai finalement décidé de remettre en place, la touche F7, que j'ai, il y a de cela un mois, délogée par inadvertance.

Seulement cette touche restait accrochée par un systéme mécanique sur la gauche...

Oui, la mécanique de ce fabuleux clavier, est un bijou d'orfévrerie.
Un bonheur que de tapoter dessus.
Mais voilà, il a donc  quelques subtilités techniques à respecter dans le cas de figure que je viens de vous évoquer.

Alors, pour bien faire, il s'agit de "terminer" le travail,
Tout d'abord, de retirer totalement le panneau argenté de son support avant de pouvoir reutiser correctement la touche.
Pour ce faire, il suffit de la faire basculer d'avant en arrière doucement,la plaque argenté restera dans vos doigts et cela sans dommage.
Là, apparaissent, au dessous, deux supports en plastique blanc et une languette inox de 2mn placée sur le fond de l'emplacement de la touche, sur la droite.
Après avoir totalement delogé la touche argenté donc, la première opération de remise en place, consiste à réencliqueter la plaquette touche sur cette languette inox à droite.
Lorsque la touche est reencliqueté sous la languette, il s'agit de réassocier les deux support en plastique, avec un Troisieme (et oui, il y en a un troisieme !) qui lui est solidaire de la touche.
2 mini doigt permettent cette opération. Ils sont placés sur le support plastique intermédiaire.
Avec une aiguille, écarter la  plaquette plastique "touche" pour que les doigts de la plaquette intermédiaire reprennent leur position d'origine.
Cette liaison redonne l'elasticité de la touche...
Derniere opération:
Appuyer sur la touche par la gauche sans forcer.
La touche reprend ainsi sa position d'origine.

Voilà, pas évident sans schémas, mais j'éspère que ces explications vous permettront de réagir le cas échéant sans faire appel à apple...;-)


Cordialement

David


----------

